# Java Programming > Java Programming >  need help with json please

## wildstorms

Hello i new to this forum hope every one doing well 

weather website and starting to learn json as i am using willy weather api need hope with this code please what am, Idoing wrong 

[CODE]
 [H

```
{
    "CONTENT_TYPE": "application/json",
    "HTTP_X_PAYLOAD": {
        "platform": "iphone",
         "weatherTypes": [
            {
                "code": "weather"
            }
        ],
        "mapTypes": [
            {
                "code": "radar-rainfall"
            }
        ],
        "graphKeyTypes": ["wind"],
        "forecastGraphTypes": ["precis"],
        "observationalGraphTypes": ["dew-point"]
    }
}
```

site to code is https://www.willyweather.com.au/api/...by-location-id 

i also have to put in my own api could some one help me please as i wish to get the raain radar in the json formmate and thank you

----------

